# mellowing an oak barrel



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I got this one from northern California winery---finally holding water. I have the biggest bubbler for the bung hole. I'd be glad to hear from any who can suggest a sugar/water ratio and the best yeast to recommision the barrel. I don't expect to drink this batch, only wanting to sweeten the oak and prepare for the apple/honey (cyser). 

The last Presidemtial batch I fermented drug on so long it turned to apple cider vinegar. We're still using it in the kitchen--50 gallons goes a long way. That'e one reason for the new barrel. Fresh start---something to celebrate.

Thnx for suggestions.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

*25 lbs of sugar*

What do you think? I can boil up twenty five pounds of sugar--$9.38 at the store and add to the barrel. I've got a yeast starter........hope they have enough energy. Guess I'm still looking for some suggestions.
thnx


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Afraid I'm not too smart on barrels... always seemed too much work for a lazy man to take on . But why ferment something in it? If it's a used barrel it shouldn't be too intense oakwise, and a starter culture won't get you the malolactic flora or other "secondary" critters that you might be looking for. Most cidermakers will either directly incoculate for the malolactic or let it develop naturally. Have you sulfured or otherwise reconditioned the barrel besides reswelling the staves?


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't know anything about barrels but a quick search of rec.crafts.winemaking found several threads. http://tinyurl.com/63vqlb

George


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh sure, use the internet .


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Oh sure, use the internet .


Well, I didn't use the _whole_ internet!

George


----------

